# Notice something?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Notice the only people who post on a Friday night are the out of work people? 

I really need a part time job. I need to keep sane.

Kuan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's pretty true of the whole weekend. I've noticed it for a while. Same is true of a canyoneering group I'm on. No traffic on the weekends. Monday is slow, but all the trip reports start showing up on Tuesday.

Phil


----------



## peterthebaker (Aug 6, 2004)

I work from 7am - 1 or 2pm. Tomorrow is a work day, so Friday night is no big deal. Not all of us are unemployed... some just have lousy jobs!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hah! In my heyday I would have killed for 7am-1pm. 

I'm kidding. I know not all the folks who post here work in food. It's pretty amazing that some non-pros have more cooking sense than some "pros" I've worked with!


----------

